# optische Maus mit Rad geht nicht



## hempi (24. Februar 2004)

Hi

ich habe eine optische Maus der Marke "Typhoon" (Lidl oder sontwo) auf jeden Fall hab ich bei der konfiguration Maus mit Rad eingestellt aber das Rad will nicht tun.  
muss man die Maus irgendwie extra noch konfigurieren, wenn ja wo und wie? 
Hab beim Hersteller nach einem Treiber gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden
Achja ich benutze Suse 9.0


----------



## hempi (24. Februar 2004)

Rofl aufeinmal geht das teil aber erst nach dem ich neugestartet hab? ist das normal das das man bei sowas neustarten muss da installiert man GraKa, Sound ect und bei der Maus muss man reseten lol


----------

